
A Room of Her Own - pepys
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/room-her-own
======
slowmovintarget
tl;dr: The article is an excerpt from
[https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300167092/bedroom](https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300167092/bedroom)
("The Bedroom") examining the cultural history of the bedroom. This excerpt
details the notion of the adolescent young lady's room in mid to late 1800s
Europe, and in particular its treatment in literature.

No conclusions are drawn.

------
Neonlights_
That was beautiful

~~~
haloux
I really enjoyed it as well. I’ve never heard of Laphams Quarterly. If the
rest of the publication writes to this standard, I think I’d find myself a
frequent reader.

